# German variations on buttwarmwers



## dmbooth (Nov 9, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> after years of my BMW buttwarmers!!


That's a German word I'm not familiar with...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Fartfitwarmën?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

dmbooth said:


> That's a German word I'm not familiar with...


That's because in German, it would be something like 'Aschwärmer'...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

ButtFurzWärmer
Wangenwärmer


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

John said:


> ButtFurzWärmer
> Wangenwärmer


Where the heck do you find these and why the reference to 'gas'...?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Fartvergnügen

ala Volkswagen (Fahrvergnügen)


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

J'ai rien compris.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Maevra said:


> J'ai rien compris.


Happy to help in pm... your European multilingual mod...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

My guess is Arschheitzung
Chauffage du derrière for you @Michael Russo ?


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Yes, Arschwärmer / Arschheizung is correct


----------

